# Ram OZ Plus Micromotor.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have had a number of power carving rotary tools over the years. I am a big fan of the Foredom SR. it has a lot of torque and is very reliable and very versatile with all the acceoryies available. And if I could have only one it would be the one. With my older hands and the arthritis creeping in I have wanted a unit with higher rpm. It lets you move though the wood smoother when doing detail work. I Spent some time researching what I wanted. I had settled on the Ram OZ Plus Micromotor. It has great torque and runs 3/32" and 1/8" shanks up to 50000 rpm. I never like to buy a tool until I can talk to someone that has used it. Got all great reviews from those owners I found. One of those was Mike Stinnett, while watching one of his you-tube video I noted he was using one. I emailed him and he said he was very happy with it. It was a big investment for me. But I saved up and got one a few months ago. Now that I have used it for a while I can share I am very impressed with this unit it does everything I hoped and more. It has great torque and it runs whisper quiet. Changing bits is as simple as it gets. I order it from Treeline USA.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Congrats! Good tools are a pleasure to use and are worth the investment.
Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Went to Tree Line and took a look at your new tool.
Sweet looking machine!


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

That rig looks like the bee's knees, the cat's whiskers, and a few other assorted favorite animal parts. Makes my Dremel look like something from the horse and buggy days.

Congrats on the purchase and have tons of fun using it!


----------

